# VERY strange tree-Can anyone tell me what it is?



## Roberta (Jan 9, 2002)

We have the strangest trees planted at a Target store near me, and I wanted to see if anyone knows what they might be.

They range in size from ~6 - ~15' in height. They have trunks that are broad at the base, more narrow as they go up (i.e., an upside-down "v", or tee-pee shaped). They have small green leaves that are oval; from what I can see, the leaves are approximately 2 - 3" long.

What interested me the most was the seed pods hanging from them, and the spikes coming off the trunks. I thought the seed pods were eggplants (aubergines) at first! When I was able to get closer to the trees, I found that they weren't eggplants at all, but seed pods that were the size of eggplants -- huge things. They must have been 6 - 7" long, oval, and silvery in color. 

The trunks of the trees are smooth, grayish/brown and have spikes/pointed bumps sticking out towards the bottom. The older the tree, the more spikes it had. It's hard to describe, but the "spikes" are approx. 2" in length and look like they are part of the tree. They aren't a different color or anything, the bark on the spikes is the same as what's on the trunk. It looks like the bottom of the trunk where the spikes are has a yellowish tinge.

I did look around under the trees to find a seed pod that fell, but the store keeps the parking lot so immaculate that the only thing I could find was a burst seed pod that looked as if it had started to spoil. It had brown seeds inside, many of them, about the size and shape of small shelled hazelnuts. When I squeezed one of them it was full of liquid and burst, squirting me in the eye.

I know these sound like something from outer space, so that's why I decided to post this message. Does anyone know what they are?

Thanks very much, Roberta


----------



## Treeman14 (Jan 9, 2002)

That is a Floss Silk tree. Chorisia speciosa. It gets beautiful pink and white flowers in the fall. They look like hibiscus flowers. Very pretty trees.

http://www.dipbot.unict.it/orto/0062-1.html


----------



## Roberta (Jan 10, 2002)

*Thank you*

Thanks so much, I really appreciate it!!

Roberta


----------



## treeclimber165 (Jan 10, 2002)

I'm impressed, Brett. I guess you are just a tad more 'tropical' over there than here in Orlando. I've never seen or heard of a Floss Silk tree before.


----------



## Roberta (Jan 10, 2002)

*How to propagate?*

Well I've decided that I like this tree so much, I'd like to be able to plant some seeds.

The seeds themselves seem to be very moist, almost like little water balloons. Would it be easier to dry them and then plant them, or to try to buy some seeds off the internet?

Thanks again for all your help!

Roberta


----------



## Treeman14 (Jan 10, 2002)

Roberta, You can grow them from seeds, but I'm not sure what type of preparation is needed. Maybe someone else can help you there.

Brian, The Chorisia is easily damaged by colder weather. Zone 9B-11. These are definitely not user-friendly trees. You'd remember it if you ever pruned one. The last one I did was back in 1984 at Busch Gardens.

http://www.desert-tropicals.com/Plants/Bombacaceae/Chorisia_speciosa2.jpg

Check out the trunk. It makes the monkeypuzzle look downright inviting.


----------



## Roberta (Jan 10, 2002)

*This is getting VERY interesting*

Well I've contacted just about every nursey in my area and no one carries this tree. Interesting,
since there have to be at least 6 of them in the 
Target parking lot.

Am still working on it. I realize they can grow
to be 60' tall, but would still like to buy one. I have the little hazelnut-sized seeds drying out on my desk. One nursery told me they could get me one in a few months, that this was a bad time to order one.

The plot thickens.

Roberta


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jan 10, 2002)

http://search.dogpile.com/texis/search?q="floss+silk"+nursery&geo=no&fs=web

I found at one nursery that sells them in 6in pots and lists them as availible.

I only looked at a few of the hits though.


----------



## sonny (Jan 10, 2002)

Silk Floss, So pretty. & so much fun to climb.


----------

